# OTC Turkey...



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to the hard work and scouting of a good friend and hunting partner I had a successful OTC turkey hunt. It was an incredible hunt to say the least!

At first light I could hear a few yelps down below me and thought I was in a good position and sat down with gun at ready. A few minutes later all hell broke loose... I thought a coyote had grabbed a turkey. Wings flapping, yelps, clucks, gobbles etc. That kept on for a while and kept getting closer to me. Then I saw movement, turkeys!

All of a sudden, I had the oh crap moment... 3 hens right in front of me. And I mean RIGHT in front of me, one at 10 feet and a couple others at 15 or 20. I thought I was busted for sure but apparently not. Here come about 5 jakes and I think 2 toms, all beating the living crap out of each other not more than 20 yards from me. I tried to get a bead on a tom but had to shoot through brush to get to him which wasnt going to work. I just sat as still as possible and kept my gun where I had a good shooting lane. Sure enough... here they come single file from behind a clump of scrub oak! I didnt care if I shot a jake or tom so the first red head and beard that came out was going to get it... and it did! Fresh turkey on the BBQ tonight!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet! Good Job!


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats. That's turkey hunting for you...long periods of boredom punctuated by moments of intense fun.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

AWESOME, AWESOME and more AWESOME!!!!!! That smile makes me happy for you!!!!!! Great job on your turkey! Jake or Tom, doesn't matter, you still were successful!!! Congrats!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job man, I know that feeling when it all comes together almost like you planned it. Congrats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Very nice! Great story too.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Good job. I live for mornings like that. I am always worried when the hens get that close afraid I'll get busted. I usually do. :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! Looking at the pictures I had no idea my camo bibs had faded that much. Oh well, the turkeys didnt seem to mind.  

I'd like to thank everyone for the tips and tactics posted here on UWN. Ive learned a lot about turkey hunting over the years, mainly from this discussion forum.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My sympathies on your new life time addiction...ain't life great


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats. I'm also happy for you.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> My sympathies on your new life time addiction...ain't life great


I must admit, it felt strange pulling the shotgun out of the cabinet _in May_. It usually hibernates until we are well into September.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on your awesome hunt.


----------



## killdeer (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw a flock between Sterling and Nine Mile about 10 days ago. East of the highway.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

So I am like the 409 viewer of this thread and only 13 posts or something like that? Wonder if people just jump on here to see if people say where they shot the bird. I find it even more intruiging that the season has already started almost a week ago, and people are just now coming around to ask for help to find birds. Half the fun is scouting and playing with the birds (in a non-ghey way). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

